# How long until SSRI's really work?



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

I've been on Lexapro 40mg for about a month now. In the past I feel it takes up to 2 months for an SSRI to work for me. Anyone who felt better on SSRI's, how long did it take you to get the full benefits?


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

yeah, i'd say about 2 - 2 and a half months.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

gill said:


> yeah, i'd say about 2 - 2 and a half months.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

I've heard most doctors speak in terms of a few weeks (as reported above)

Unfortunately boosting serotonin ends up causing me more trouble than benefit. Nevertheless I feel them quite rapidly and always starting with positive effects:

Amitriptyline - 1 hour
Effexor - about a day.
Lexapro - can't remember (too many troubles going on at the time)
Zoloft - a few hours.


----------

